# Sky Q



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

I have been offered a good deal to change my existing Sky package to Sky Q. I don't know anyone with Sky Q so had a quick google and there are a lot
of people complaining about connection issues. 

Does anyone have it and is it any good?

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

My dad has it and as above has had some problems with connection


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

I had a few issues where it keep saying check your internet connectivity and it would display the film tiles or anything on the main menu but I manually updated the software on the box rather than wait for the update to be sent and it sorted that out.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Had sky Q for two weeks now,no problems at all.
Sky is fed into a 2012 Panasonic plasma via a 2011 yamaha avr....believe a lot of connection issues are with older tv's and avr's.

Personally I think it's great,very user friendly and Hd is broadcast in 1080p as opposed to 1080i (although I wonder about the leval of compression) but never the less an improvement in picture quality

Sky engineer recommended using wifi for the main box because it acts as a wifi booster... So far no issues

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

graham1970 said:


> Sky engineer recommended using wifi for the main box because it acts as a wifi booster.


Would there still be any benefit if the Sky Q box and router were positioned next to each other or would they need to be away from each other to benefit as a booster?


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

No idea bud..at a guess the booster would work regardless as it's software based?!!

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

graham1970 said:


> Had sky Q for two weeks now,no problems at all.
> Sky is fed into a 2012 Panasonic plasma via a 2011 yamaha avr....believe a lot of connection issues are with older tv's and avr's.
> 
> Personally I think it's great,very user friendly and Hd is broadcast in 1080p as opposed to 1080i (although I wonder about the leval of compression) but never the less an improvement in picture quality
> ...


So the issue may not be Sky Q but the TV. Interesting, I've been looking for an excuse to upgrade the TV!


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Not sure if it's the same issue with Sky Q but...I changed my broadband to Vodafone fibre and my normal Sky box kept losing connectivity. Would have to reset every time. In the end did some settings changes with Vodafone to do with frequency/channel of wifi and touch wood it's been fine since.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

One thing with sky Q,it's new and lots of bugs have been ironed out(much like a new model of car)
This year 7 channels will be available to view and record at the same time,at the moment it's 5....however the box actualy has 12 channels to use! voice activation won't be far behind either.
It's also Bluetooth enabled so you can pair it to view photos or stream music.


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

N16k_W said:


> So the issue may not be Sky Q but the TV. Interesting, I've been looking for an excuse to upgrade the TV!


It's 4k compatible...all sports and some movies I believe are broadcast in 2160p(ultra HD)

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Been a Sky Q user since launch and am very happy. It is more reliable than SkyHD but still requires a power cycle every now and then. I also have a Sky Mini and use the Sky Q app on iPads and tablets too. Although it took a little time to get used to the different navigation routes it is all second nature now. I certainly would not want to go back to SkyHD now.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I upgraded to Sky Q in November and wouldn't want to go back. 

If you've got Multiroom being able to start watching a recording on one box and finish on another is great. 

Movies are available to download in UHD but I dont think they are available to watch the way sport is. F1 is going UHD next year too.

We already had network cables to each box so have connected that way, rather than using wifi.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

One thing I find puzzling,and inconvenient is the lack of a favourites button,or folder...scrolling through the listing for everyday viewing is cumbersome... 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm on normal sky at moment but will be haggling for sky q in March when 12months is up. We have multi room (living room and conservatory) and our bedroom tv has magic eye connected to living room. What would we need then with sky q?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Darlofan said:


> I'm on normal sky at moment but will be haggling for sky q in March when 12months is up. We have multi room (living room and conservatory) and our bedroom tv has magic eye connected to living room. What would we need then with sky q?


You would need a single sky q box and then add as many multi screen boxes as you want

You can then wave goodbye to that magic eye

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

We've had SkyQ since November and had only minor niggles with it. The main box is connected to my 'retro' Panasonic Plasma and also linked directly to my Virgin Media Superhub 3. We have one additional mini box connected via the WiFi. My wife who is more the TV fan absolutely loves it and wouldn't go back to our old VM Tivo box which was so slow and painful to use. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Hereisphilly said:


> You would need a single sky q box and then add as many multi screen boxes as you want
> 
> You can then wave goodbye to that magic eye
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's not quite that simple, there is a limit of how many Minis and Sky Q App players can view live or recorded content simultaneously - with the 1TB Q box it is one Mini and one App at the same time, with the 2TB it is 2 of each at the same time. It's a shame it's not any combination up to the maximum number of minis/apps rather than the 1 or 2 of each.

You can have as many physical boxes connected to the system though, but the viewing restrictions remain.


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Trying to get a sensible deal from Sky as my contact is up have phone,broadband and TV with them wanting to move to Q system without breaking the bank.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

shl-kelso said:


> It's not quite that simple, there is a limit of how many Minis and Sky Q App players can view live or recorded content simultaneously - with the 1TB Q box it is one Mini and one App at the same time, with the 2TB it is 2 of each at the same time. It's a shame it's not any combination up to the maximum number of minis/apps rather than the 1 or 2 of each.
> 
> You can have as many physical boxes connected to the system though, but the viewing restrictions remain.


So my plan for sky q was main box in living room then mini box for conservatory where our multi is now. But then when we go to bed I will need a min box there too? Kids are getting to an age now of either tv in room or app on tablets so I would be stuck if we were all watching TV seperately? Bit confused here I must admit (age!).


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

shl-kelso said:


> It's not quite that simple, there is a limit of how many Minis and Sky Q App players can view live or recorded content simultaneously - with the 1TB Q box it is one Mini and one App at the same time, with the 2TB it is 2 of each at the same time. It's a shame it's not any combination up to the maximum number of minis/apps rather than the 1 or 2 of each.
> 
> You can have as many physical boxes connected to the system though, but the viewing restrictions remain.


Thanks for clarifying that, it's sneaky of sky to do it this way actually

On their website for the Q silver box you can "connect up to 4 Q mini boxes, and watch on 2 extra TVs at the same time"

So that tallys up

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

As for deals, as always it's best to ask for cancellations, then let them try and keep you.
I've got sky Q silver 1 mini,full package with sky fibre for less than I was paying with the older version(with 12 month deals)

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

graham1970 said:


> It's 4k compatible...all sports and some movies I believe are broadcast in 2160p(ultra HD)
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Only the main box is 4K


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

graham1970 said:


> As for deals, as always it's best to ask for cancellations, then let them try and keep you.
> I've got sky Q silver 1 mini,full package with sky fibre for less than I was paying with the older version(with 12 month deals)
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


I do, every 12months same story. Hi I'm ringing to see what deal you can do? You can't, fine I'll cancel then. Hi is that retentions? Oh you can do me a deal, thanks that's great. Funny thing is if you ask to speak to retentions they deny it exists until you go through the sales spiel of staying without any reduction.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I know,guy who sorted me out thinks it's ridiculous aswel

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## N16k_W (May 12, 2013)

The deal I've been offered is as a new customer. The current Sky package is in my partners name and Sky can't do the deal for existing customers! Apparently it's very common for couples to do this and the guy from Sky was even saying they have people who change their name to qualify as a new customer. Not sure how they get away with that!


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Pop into carfone warehouse, they have some outstanding sky offers.

I currently pay £30/ month and have sky Q, with silver box, and full package.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

rich-hill said:


> Pop into carfone warehouse, they have some outstanding sky offers.
> 
> I currently pay £30/ month and have sky Q, with silver box, and full package.


As an upgrade or new customer?
Is that just tv or broadband and phone too?


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

Darlofan said:


> As an upgrade or new customer?
> Is that just tv or broadband and phone too?


This is as a new customer!

Although the do a wholearay of offers - worth popping in


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

I have it and it's ace

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

By the way, not sure if it allowed but I can give anyone a link that gets you a £100 preloaded Mastercard when you sign up to Sky?


----------

